# Fairly dumb question about the uterus....



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Where is the uterus in relation to the colon or bowels? My uterus is slightly enlarged due to Adenomyosis and bowel movements during my period have become exteremly painful. Does the uterus make contact with the colon or bowels during menstration?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Does this help?http://findlaw.doereport.com/generateexhib...4967295&A=42409


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Sure seems as if everything is connected. I think that yes, they can effect each other and that could be why more women then men have ibs.


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

Thank you. Both anwers were helpful.


----------

